# Pics of my mantis



## Lee2k4 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thought I would sahre some of my Giant Asian, shes very tame and always likes to come out of her viv for a walk on my arm lol

http://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=moulting0uf.jpg

http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hunting2fu.jpg

http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=laying2zu.jpg

http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mantistank4gi.jpg


----------



## Techuser (Feb 19, 2006)

Cool, nice pic of the molting


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 19, 2006)

Where'd you get that tank in your last picture lee?


----------



## Lee2k4 (Feb 19, 2006)

Not sure if I am allowed to mention any names but I got it from a place called Faunalogy


----------



## Ian (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh yea, isn't that one of the new (swanky I must add  ) Exo-Terra designs?

Faunology is a great place...shopped online before, real nice as well.

Great pix!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jwonni (Feb 20, 2006)

nice to see your mantis again, i assume its the same one you got round about the time i got my first one

got mine from faunolgy too but the shorter one


----------



## Lee2k4 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yup, shes fully grown now and very tame. I've grown very fond of her and will miss her when she goes.


----------

